# Firewood Box



## Stax (Oct 14, 2012)

I decided it was time to make a firewood box that wold handle a couple days worth of wood.  Last year's little chest wasn't going to get the same opportunity this year.  The box is 3 ft wide by 2 ft in height.  I created the box using #2 pine (1x12 & 1x3's) two hinges and a simple handle.  Stain is same color as the farmhouse table and entryway organizer I built.  I wanted it to have a label on the front of it.  I carved "Firewood" using a traditional chisel and then burned it with a wood burning pen.  Inside of the box, I created a little compartment for super cedars and the wood burning tools.


----------



## chvymn99 (Oct 14, 2012)

Thats pretty cool.  I like that ideal of the burned end name on it.


----------



## corey21 (Oct 14, 2012)

Nice wood storage box.


----------



## Bacffin (Oct 14, 2012)

Nice work Stax


----------



## NickDL (Oct 14, 2012)

Nice box. When can I pick mine up?


----------



## Beardog (Oct 14, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## WellSeasoned (Oct 14, 2012)

Sweet! secret wood compartment.


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 14, 2012)

Looks great Stax, nice job.

zap


----------



## Shadow&Flame (Oct 14, 2012)

I need to build one for kindling....if I can ever find the time...


----------



## bogydave (Oct 15, 2012)

Great job
A picture of it full will make it even better


----------



## geoxman (Oct 15, 2012)

Very nice and since you are in PA it could double as a coal bin as well, but I don't know if your stove can take coal. good luck


----------



## CageMaster (Oct 15, 2012)

nice design, would be put to good use here today as it is raining out


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 15, 2012)

Very nice . . . and practical.


----------



## weatherguy (Oct 15, 2012)

Nice job Stax, my wife would love that in my house.


----------



## Gasifier (Oct 15, 2012)

That is a nice addition to the wood burning essentials. Good work man. I like the look.


----------



## Stax (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks guys.  It was fun making it.  I will pack it tight tonight and let you know how much it holds.


----------



## etiger2007 (Oct 17, 2012)

I want one


----------



## salmonhunter (Oct 17, 2012)

not only functional it looks great too!


----------



## cnice_37 (Oct 17, 2012)

Looks great!  On casters?


----------



## weatherguy (Oct 17, 2012)

cnice_37 said:


> Looks great! On casters?


 
Was going to ask the same thing, Id like to place my order, how much for shipping?


----------



## Stax (Oct 18, 2012)

No casters, but great idea.  Was too lazy to take a pic.  Thanks weather guy.


----------

